# lets talk veg growth



## ROOR (Aug 14, 2006)

flouros, 400 MH or the 400hps...whats best in your opinion?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2006)

Well here is a report that I follow with great results.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974
IMHO spectrum IS important in the vegatative cycle.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 14, 2006)

your a brilliant man mutt.  You are a good botonist.  keep observing and forwarding your reports, love it bro......


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 14, 2006)

my eyes hurt..but that is an awesome read Mutt.


----------



## ROOR (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks mutt..I read part of that the other day, but did not get down into the meat of the report....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2006)

The author was strwdog. That is an old report. BUT I DID NOT WRITE IT. I'm going to have the mods let me add that so it is clear. 
I will say by following that report my female ratio went way up. but.....
I've been reading a lot and maybe the practices of pulling males in the "whole picture" of cannabis, and making "fem'd seeds" may not be good. As Hick has pounded in my head, I fully understand now. Males are just as important as the female esp. when isolating traits and creating crosses. So if you find a great late flowering male. think twice before yanking it. You may have a pheno that is worth keeping (and may never be seen just like that again). and whats it hurt to do a cross. its free seeds. 

edit: Another way to look at it is...for every great male pheno that is destroyed the traits for the plant may be lost as well. I have heard of some still kicking themselves for years after for not keeping that particular female and male to make a cross they "beleived" coulda been a great cross of those two particular phenos. but only new after the seed was grown flowered to sens. and cured and smoked. They'll never know what coulda been.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

yah but; where do ya keep the male so that his squigglie wiggulies dont get to the females?  *wait you guys seed yer bud*  forgot about that


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> yah but; where do ya keep the male so that his squigglie wiggulies dont get to the females? *wait you guys seed yer bud* forgot about that


 
Well myself. I made a cab. last weekend to keep a good male so that it may flower without getting to the other females.  doesn't require as much as the female bud, few CFL's will do the trick. But I'm not saying seed all of your bud all of the time. but a good male and good female from good genetics=good seeds. but if you like to spend money on fem'd seeds all the time thats fine too.


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2006)

> wait you guys seed yer bud forgot about that


"*Very few* here "seed" their bud. Where did you get that idea?..
BUT..IMO, makeing yourself a few FREE seeds through selective pollination of a lower branch or two, is a pretty wise choice. Whether considering a serious breeding project, or simply a desire to creat a few for future propogation. 
I've noticed lately, several seedbanks that previously would ship to the U.S. and N.A, are diminishing. All the more reason to creat a few and preserve them for future use.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

heyo mutt and hick;  im posting seedbanks that deliver to the usa under seedbanks - just started  and i've posted a couple of good usa ones.  these will only be the ones that i have personally either ordered from or some1 from my association has.  i also try for fair prices fer medical peeps.

a cabinet eh?  and who says old dogs - like me - cant learn new tricks.  here i am sitting with 2 - 110v wired ballast kits - yeesh


----------

